# 53 Jubilee losing engine oil pressure going down hill



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

Does anyone know how long a 53 engine dipstick is supposed to be ??. I suppose the engine oil is flowing to the front of pan going down hill.. Pulled pan and checked pickup. It was solid..Just wondering if I have wrong dipstick?? I have noticed before if i let it get to the add level on dipstick I see oil pressure dropping until it levels out ! but not as bad when to the full level. Help !


----------



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

I have measured dipstick and is around 11 inches. I checked one site for a naa tractor and it was over 14 inches which would mean even less oil in pan... When installed it comes even with the tube that is in the block


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How much oil pressure are you loosing? If the governor ramps the engine speed down, going down hill, and revs the engine up going up hill, there may be a noticable difference in oil pressure It should not be that significant, I wouldn't think.


----------



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

It usually has around 50-55 psi at 3/4 throttle . When I go down a hill may start dropping to around 20 psi. Its the only time It happens...Going up a hill is fine and holds its pressure.


----------



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

If it gets a qt low its more evident.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Would you be closing the throttle some when going downhill ??, or going downhill with guns ablazing ??.

So if you are closing the throttle off going downhill, engine revs are dropping, so oil pressure will drop.


----------



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

Leaving the throttle @ 3/4 throttle. Will drop from 50 psi to 15-20 everytime. Checked pickup tube by filling with gas on bench...No holes or cracks . Seems like oil is sloshing towards front of pan is the only thing I can figure. No baffle in pan.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Well that theory is out the door!!.

Is the screen pickup towards the back of the oil pan, how high does the screen sit above the oil pan bottom?.
When you do an oil change, does the recommended oil quantity show at the full mark on the dip stick when the new oil is placed into the oil pan?.
what you could try is pull the dip stick and hold this against the oil pan as if you were dipping for oil level and mark where the full mark comes on the side of the oil pan, and with a spirit level, mark a couple of levels on the sump,(pan, sorry, we call them sumps) drive the tractor to your hill and set the tractor nose down, lock the brakes and place the spirit level on the sump mark again and get the level level then eyeball in your head where the pickup screen is in relation to the spirit level at the rear of the pan, I believe your pickup is sucking a little air when nose down because it is not sitting deep enough in the oil.

In normal operation you are not having any problems with the oil pump or pressure, you have checked the pickup tube and that is ok.


----------



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

I believe you are right . I will give it a try...thanks for the info !! Phil ...King North Carolina .


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Tractor data shows your model carries 5 Quarts of oil in the oil pan, does this amount show on the full mark on the dip stick when you do an oil change?, I am just curious as to where the oil sits on the dip stick in relation to the full mark.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if sludge in the pan/sump would give good pressure on all but going down hillwhere the pump might starve for oil?!?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I `have the same problem with my NAA. I now run the oil level 1/2" above the full mark and it pretty much cures the problem. My dipstick is also 11". The oil pressure still drops some when engine at idle going down a moderate hill, but the additional oil, 1/2 quart, maintains a 30 psi pressure. I am considering adding a baffle in the pan, but will also have to add a second drain plug if I go that route. Not sure it is worth the additional effort. So far, not showing any sign of seal leakage with the additional oil.


----------



## DairyAyre83 (Oct 13, 2017)

I wouldn’t be too concerned about dropping to 15-20 for a short time, especially at lower throttle. If it was getting down to 0-5, I’d be more concerned. I remember seeing an engine test with no oil, ie, oil drained out, it ran a lot longer than I would have expected.


----------



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks to all who replied. I have since put everything back together. My main concern was maybe a cracked oil pickup but it was without any cracks and in its original position. Will run again and check. I am not too concerned as long as its just for a few seconds. I think if it had maybe a larger sump with baffles in oil pan would help but for now sticking with original stuff.


----------



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> I `have the same problem with my NAA. I now run the oil level 1/2" above the full mark and it pretty much cures the problem. My dipstick is also 11". The oil pressure still drops some when engine at idle going down a moderate hill, but the additional oil, 1/2 quart, maintains a 30 psi pressure. I am considering adding a baffle in the pan, but will also have to add a second drain plug if I go that route. Not sure it is worth the additional effort. So far, not showing any sign of seal leakage with the additional oil.


----------



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

When I put back together yesterday I did overfill a little to have a little more insurance...I just didnt want the crank and rods foaming up the oil...thanks for the advice. Phil C King NC


----------



## deerecrouse (Oct 10, 2020)

FredM said:


> Tractor data shows your model carries 5 Quarts of oil in the oil pan, does this amount show on the full mark on the dip stick when you do an oil change?, I am just curious as to where the oil sits on the dip stick in relation to the full mark.


----------

